# CloudKitchens - any info on average current rates??



## 1031creative (May 22, 2016)

I can't find any info on their typical current rate range. They supposedly went down in certain markets, but they're refusing to share any info without doing a full on tour presentation (which I haven't had time to deal with). I'm in the Austin area, so I know they'll run a little more here than some markets, but quite a bit lower than LA, NY, etc.
Thanks for any info anyone can share!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You should make time for a tour. You say cloud kitchens. They used to be called incubator kitchens but most likely the same thing. I suspect the reason they don't quote right away is because every one is different. Different equipment so different capacity, different layout, different requirements, etc. ]
I think you will find that if you compared quotes over the phone without a tour and then decided solely on price, you would be upset at finding out what you got for your money.
I would want to know how big my useable walk in space would be, size and suitability of production area, size of storage if any, ease of entry and exit. Will I be forced to load in my raw materials through a tight entry and out the same way or is there a loading dock? How far from entrance to production? How clean is the kitchen? Is it tiled or concrete floor? Windows? Security? Are other businesses on property? Has someone else taken over prime production space at the best time just because they got there first? Who is keeping it clean now? If I'm expected to clean the place, are cleaning supplies at hand or do I bring them with me?
All these questions can be answered quickly by simply taking a short tour and then you will know what you will be getting for your money. Make the time to deal with this now or regret at leisure.


----------



## 1031creative (May 22, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> You should make time for a tour. You say cloud kitchens. They used to be called incubator kitchens but most likely the same thing. I suspect the reason they don't quote right away is because every one is different. Different equipment so different capacity, different layout, different requirements, etc. ]
> I think you will find that if you compared quotes over the phone without a tour and then decided solely on price, you would be upset at finding out what you got for your money.
> I would want to know how big my useable walk in space would be, size and suitability of production area, size of storage if any, ease of entry and exit. Will I be forced to load in my raw materials through a tight entry and out the same way or is there a loading dock? How far from entrance to production? How clean is the kitchen? Is it tiled or concrete floor? Windows? Security? Are other businesses on property? Has someone else taken over prime production space at the best time just because they got there first? Who is keeping it clean now? If I'm expected to clean the place, are cleaning supplies at hand or do I bring them with me?
> All these questions can be answered quickly by simply taking a short tour and then you will know what you will be getting for your money. Make the time to deal with this now or regret at leisure.


Thanks for the reply. CloudKitchens is actually the company name of one of the bigger cloud kitchen providers. They've been a little non-descript as to exactly what's included and rates, and hoping to avoid dealing with the tour if the price is obviously through the roof. What what I can find online, they're a little different from market to market, too, as to storage, shared vs dedicated space, etc. They're all high end builds (as far as floors, windows, security, the other things you mentioned), and even facilitate handoff of orders to drivers. Pretty high tech setups (not an indie shared kitchen scenario). But of the price is too high, I think you would be better off just leasing a 3rd rate 2nd gen restaurant space, quick reno to convert it for delivery/pickup only, and away you go (and lots of those spaces starting to turn up)...
Just hoping someone that's been through the ringer with CloudKitchens specifically has some insight they can share (nda notwithstanding!), so I can maybe avoid burning time on touring, negotiation price/service, etc...


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Just checked out their website. I can see what you are concerned about. I'd want a few answers too. If you find out anything from a different source, please report back. I'm curious now too.


----------



## 1031creative (May 22, 2016)

Definitely will. The concept is solid, and they're a leader in the field (as far as dedicated structures to that model), but it's kind of a bang for the buck scenario vs grabbing a crappy 2nd gen space myself. I can see the appeal for a complete upstart, and I think it's only a 12 month commitment, but for someone established that just wants an extra kitchen/outlet for delivery or additional test-brands, (and doesn't mind a 5 year lease elsewhere), I think it's probably not the best deal based on $... 
I would imagine pricing will go down a lot, as there are now several major players in that game (and already a couple of indie kitchens designed around that same model here). 
I'll definitely forward any info I get from other forums.


----------



## Chefterryr (Feb 18, 2021)

Don't know if helps you, but I am a General Manager of a Banquet and Event center in St. Louis and I also have a commissary kitchen facility for rental. Its a full restaurant kitchen capable of handling 2 caterers or bakers at the same time. I offer a couple different packages. For a basic client it is $100 per month which includes 5 hours of kitchen time. Additional hours are $25 per. Our premium package is $300 per month with 10 hours included. $25 each hour after with guaranteed weekly hours. Commitments are 6 month or 12 month. All clients must be certified and have all local permits. Hope it helps.


----------



## 1031creative (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for the info. A shared kitchen scenario is quite different, though. The CloudKitchens (and other branded locations) lease dedicated space, so you are the only client in your particular space (they can have up to 40 such spaces in a large building). You have access 24/7, nobody else uses your dedicated space. They're more for full-time operations instead of caterers, popups, etc.
From what I'm hearing, band for the buck you can probably get into a shotgun 2nd gen space for the same money or even less (if you stay out of the heavy traffic zones, which is fine if you're concentrating on delivery anyway). Of course, you have to commit to a longer lease period at that point, but for an established brand, as long as you could find something "functional", I think the better deal is a small 2nd gen...


----------

